# Long & McQuade's Annual Inventory Blowout Sale (Feb. 12th & 13th)



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Although the official flyer isn't out yet (I figure it will appear in the next few days), Long & McQuade's annual inventory blowout sale is coming up in a couple of weeks - February 12th and 13th to be exact. Because it is fast approaching, I figured it might be time for a thread in which we can post lists of what each individual store is offering once the information becomes available.

I had planned to buy an amp this year but just picked up a used Traynor YGM3 Reissue at a really good price so that is my big purchase taken care of. I do, however, hope to be able to pick up an overdrive pedal or two at decent prices during the sale.

So whenever you find out any info about what your local store is offering during the sale, please post the info here.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, I don't need anything...............must..stay..away.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Give me a heads up for any Lefties will ya?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Damn, I don't need anything...............must..stay..away.


...but you won't.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm financing my backup that weekend. I hope it's in by then haha.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

They had some great deals last year. I picked up a Orange OR15 head for 500 bucks and I'm still kicking myself for not getting the matching cab.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone recall and decent deals on bass' last year? Could be in the market....


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Last year wouldn't tell you much about this year.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Had my eye on an American Strat before Christmas, but didn't jump.
Might be smart to look again. With the direction the dollar has gone in the last month, this may be an opportunity to pick up a guitar at the price they imported it for last year, less a discount.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To quote ed2000,.... must......stay......away......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only thing I would be interested in is a deal on a 12 string acoustic, preferably the Martin DX Series like this one.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/7079/Guitars/Acoustic/Martin_Guitars/D12X1AE_-_12_String_Acoustic.htm


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

skilsaw said:


> Had my eye on an American Strat before Christmas, but didn't jump.
> Might be smart to look again. With the direction the dollar has gone in the last month, this may be an opportunity to pick up a guitar at the price they imported it for last year, less a discount.



The biggest discounts are on used products. I have also found that L&M will raise prices on items that they have had in stock for a while to reflect the new costs even though they purchased them when the dollar was better and costs were thus lower.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hear the Pickering store will have some Gibsons around $500 if anyone is interested. More guitars than pedals.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was a bad boy when I was working as a field service tech and during the course of my travels managed to visit most, if not all music stores in my territory. During those February sales events my car would always break down/stall/flat tire right near a store and require 'on the road repairs' for an hour or two...nudge, nudge.
Always was able to find something interesting to buy. I don't feel today's sales have the same quality of used amps and guitars for my cheap price point. I bought guitars and amps, fixed them up, used them for a while and then resold them.

In retrospect, it was easier to fool my managers then it is to fool my Wife. After all, you're not sneaking guitars into your work place.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2016/BlowoutSale2016.pdf


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

colchar said:


> The biggest discounts are on used products. I have also found that L&M will raise prices on items that they have had in stock for a while to reflect the new costs even though they purchased them when the dollar was better and costs were thus lower.


Agreed on the used stuff.
As to the raising prices bit--an L&M employee admitted to me they do that--and were in the middle of doing it.
However there is another store around here that is worse at that...

Still I'll check it out--maybe a pedal or two or a cheap keyboard, or something--I have giftcards...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Only thing I'm interested in buying right now is the new Fender Bassbreaker 45. I doubt that will have any kind of a discount on it though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It will have 0% financing if that helps.

Everyone will be raising their prices on everything because our dollar has fallen - that's not unique to L&M.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> It will have 0% financing if that helps.


Yeah I might put half down and finance half just cause it won't cost any interest.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually 2 years ago I got my fretless bass during one such sale--it wasn't on sale, but the sale was on that day.

And a couple of months later the prices went up--Ibanez no longer makes the SR500F, but they still make the SR500 and they were the same price--now it's over $250 more than what I paid 2 years ago.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Damn, I don't need anything...............must..stay..away.


The word "need" has a set of usefully-colored definitions. The following are from dictionary.com, with my helpful comments added beneath each.

1. a requirement, necessary duty, or obligation

- Skip past this one, the first definition, written by ancient monks in harder times and observed only by monks today.

2. a lack of something wanted or deemed necessary

- "a lack of something wanted" certainly lets you in, did your wallet just twitch?

3. urgent want, as of something requisite

- "urgent want" clearly applies; most of us have only a few of these and experts advise that they should be satisfied to maintain mental health.

4. necessity arising from the circumstances of a situation or case:

- Assume that you have situational circumstances such as space on your wall or an empty guitar stand, spare time you haven't filled, too many picks not getting used enough, etc.

5. a situation or time of difficulty; exigency:

- Thanks to oil shieks in far-off lands (and some bad government here) our weakened dollar has created a time of difficulty.

6. a condition marked by the lack of something requisite:

- Perhaps the most useful definition of all... We'd all agree that music is a requisite, so the lack of something musical creates a need for it, ipso facto

7. destitution; extreme poverty

- Probably not pertinent until *AFTER* you buy the guitar you need, so this definition can be ignored at this point.

By my count, five out of seven definitions of the word "need" clearly authorize you to gorge at upcoming sale opportunities.

After a *decidedly* uninteresting sale last year, let's hope that L&M will actually offer things in this year's sale that we will feel that we need.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

At this point the weather looks to be more favourable. In past years waiting in line for an hour was rough in freezing temperatures.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> 4. necessity arising from the circumstances of a situation or case:
> 
> - Assume that you have situational circumstances such as space on your wall or an empty guitar stand, spare time you haven't filled, _*too many picks not getting used enough*_, etc.



If that is a valid justification I am sooooooooo screwed as I have 300-400 picks (it might actually be more than that) sitting around on a small table in the basement. If I have to buy a guitar for each of them I'll need to take out another line of credit.





> After a *decidedly* uninteresting sale last year, let's hope that L&M will actually offer things in this year's sale that we will feel that we need.



Well their flyer looks terrible so the only hope is in whatever used stuff individual stores put up for sale.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> The word "need" has a set of usefully-colored definitions. The following are from dictionary.com, with my helpful comments added beneath each.
> 
> 1. a requirement, necessary duty, or obligation
> 
> ...


8: Need. The wife says I don't need it so obviously I do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

They love reverse psychology. Don't they.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen used product lists from their local store? I expect that they will be trickling out over the next few days. Links were provided to those lists in a similar thread last year so I am hoping that we can do the same this year.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Stopped in at the North Van store yesterday. They confirmed the sale but the only details they'd give me was 0% financing for six months. They were totally rearranging all the the guitars in the store. Not sure if that was related to the sale.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The lists are starting to show up:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/news/2581/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> The lists are starting to show up:
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/news/2581/


Thanks for including the link. 

BTW, are you going to be changing you logo to the new one?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Stopped in at the North Van store yesterday. They confirmed the sale but the only details they'd give me was 0% financing for six months. They were totally rearranging all the the guitars in the store. Not sure if that was related to the sale.


6mo? I thought it was the full year... *sigh*


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Thanks for including the link.


Glad to do it. Others did it last year and helped me out so I am happy to return the favour.

The only problem is that seeing the lists is making me reconsider an amp that I have waiting for my at my local store. I'll probably still get it, but there is stuff out there that is giving me pause.





> BTW, are you going to be changing you logo to the new one?


Yes. I actually have the old version, upon which the new one was based, on my computer somewhere. I love the new logo, and being a historian (well a former historian), history and heritage obviously mean a great deal to me.

My current (well now former) avatar is actually supposed to be a .gif but it doesn't work here the way it does on other forums. It is animated when viewing from the control panel but not on the boards themselves.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> Glad to do it. Others did it last year and helped me out so I am happy to return the favour.
> 
> The only problem is that seeing the lists is making me reconsider an amp that I have waiting for my at my local store. I'll probably still get it, but there is stuff out there that is giving me pause.
> 
> ...


Nice change. I wonder if it will make a difference in the way they play?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice change. I wonder if it will make a difference in the way they play?


I think the biggest difference will come from Shanny, Lou, and Babcock. You can already see it this year and the change is significant. The problem is that they simply don't have the talent to succeed right now. But starting next year they will have more talent in the lineup when they bring up kids from the Marlies, maybe Marner (depends on his size, not his skill level because he is highly skilled), possibly whoever they draft this year, and Stamkos if he hits free agency and they give him the keys to the bank vault. The kids who are playing on the Marlies will be great additions as they are already playing Babcock's system and are tearing up the AHL. After 48 games they are currently 37-8-3, in first place, and are 15 points ahead of the second place team. They are dominating that league this season. Their success this year, and the experience gained from a long playoff run, will serve them well when they come up to the Leafs.

And I am thrilled at the Marlies' success because, to be perfectly honest, I like them as much as I like the Leafs. I used to go to Marlies games when they were a Jr. A team back in the '70s. When they were resurrected as the Leafs' farm team I started going to games and go to more of those than I do Leafs games each year. I also take in a lot of Marlies playoff games. The Ricoh Coliseum is a great barn in which to watch a game. If I didn't hate going into Toronto so much I would seriously consider season tickets to the Marlies.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> The lists are starting to show up:
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/news/2581/


Langley store has a used Blues Jr. for $299. Not sure if I could find one on Craigslist for that cheap.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davewrites said:


> Langley store has a used Blues Jr. for $299. Not sure if I could find one on Craigslist for that cheap.



Regina has an AC30 for $199. Unless that is a mistake in their listing, the thing must be beat to shit.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Markham has some PA gear that I will definitely check out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Regina has an AC30 for $199. Unless that is a mistake in their listing, the thing must be beat to shit.


Not necessarily. Our bassist got a very clean ampeg SVT classic for a beat-up rental price. 

No one answered my 6mo/12mo question either lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I was in the market for another guitar, this one would garner a serious look. I would have to change the colour, though. Someone thought sea foam green was a guitar colour!

*IBANEZ *JEM70V/SFG STEVE VAI JEM HSH EVO P/U SEA FOAM GREEN *$1150*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You could cover it with stickers?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> You could cover it with stickers?


Did you ever read about the guy who made a "green meanie" reproduction so well that Vai thought the original was stolen when he saw it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> 6mo? I thought it was the full year... *sigh*



You can still finance for a full year, but there will be interest charges. If you want no interest, then you get six months to pay it off.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It would be great to run the 6mo and then the regular rate until it's paid. But I was all excited for zero interest


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you get the 6 mo PAID IN FULL for 0%. No rollovers for that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I think you get the 6 mo PAID IN FULL for 0%. No rollovers for that.


That is my understanding.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That AC30 in Regina is tempting but there is no way that it will still be available after the sale and I am in another province so cannot get it from the Regina store myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Did you ever read about the guy who made a "green meanie" reproduction so well that Vai thought the original was stolen when he saw it?


No, I never heard that one. I don't see it as being so difficult, though. You can buy the bodies and the parts can be bought off the shelf.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

In the case of green meanie, it was the stickers and the accuracy of placement that nailed it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, anybody get any deals? A few things I saw locally that interested me but my wallet is feeling the crunch right now. Was gonna grab a cpl mic cables but decided I didn't really need more. Picked up a Danelectro French Toast for $19. Missing the level knob but should be fun to mess around with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was going to go after picking up my new molded ear plugs, but I've decided to go tomorrow instead. I'm sure I'll miss out on some deals, but I don't actually have the money to buy anything.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

fretzel said:


> Well, anybody get any deals? A few things I saw locally that interested me but my wallet is feeling the crunch right now. Was gonna grab a cpl mic cables but decided I didn't really need more. Picked up a Danelectro French Toast for $19. Missing the level knob but should be fun to mess around with.


Picked up a Yorkville AP800 PA amp for $99, and a funky multi-coloured stage light for $35. No guitar stuff though.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I got a deal on a NOS pro alto sax mouthpiece. No guitar/bass/pro audio stuff, though I nearly pulled the trigger on a GoPro camera.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one not getting to indulge due to lack of funds Budda. 

BW66-the Markham store always seems to have some really good deals there. Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Well, anybody get any deals? A few things I saw locally that interested me but my wallet is feeling the crunch right now. Was gonna grab a cpl mic cables but decided I didn't really need more. Picked up a Danelectro French Toast for $19. Missing the level knob but should be fun to mess around with.


The French Toast pedal is so cool. Great find.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Had a chance to give it a quick go tonight. Pretty awesome. Although it appears to be noisy. Ran it into the bb side of a bb plus for a boost with the gain up on the French toast and lived it. Ran it after an Angry Fuzz as clean as the FT will go but with the octave up on into the bb as well and sounded great that way too. Would love to rehouse it with a second foots witch for the octave.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got a KRK KNS 6400 headphone. Ive had an ATHm40 for at least 10 years now and I've figured its time to get something else. I also have a Sennheiser HD 280 but find that its not as comfortable for long use so I've been using that Audio Technica exclusively all these years. So far been happy with KRKs. Light, comfortable and the sound is excellent. Very natural sounding to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm gonna check out London South shortly, will report back.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad I'm sick. With no interest financing, I can be a sucker for a bargain I can't afford.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

My local store didn't have much that interested me so all I picked up was a Boss SD-1 for about $30 - but that was the price before the sale. Since I am in the GTA and have easy access to other locations I checked their lists as well but nothing jumped out at me. Normally on the Saturday of the sale I would hit a couple of other stores to see what they had available (last year I picked up some DVDs at great prices) but it is supposed to be about -30 or -35 with wind chill today so there is no way in hell that I am going out. That is simply not happening until tomorrow when it will be a lot warmer.

I had ordered in a used Traynor YGM3 that was going to be my big purchase. Since my current amp is in for repair, I was given the YGM to bring home as a loner. It turns out that it is _far_ too loud for my needs so I am not going to bother with it. I will wait until Tuesday (Monday being a holiday here) and will then check around for a Traynor YGL1. Some stores had them available for $349 so we will see how many of those deals survived the sale. If any did, I will snag one of those. But that will be my only major purchase this year. Besides, Gibson Month is coming up in 6-7 weeks so I need to save money for that.

I am curious about the sale at the Steeles (North York) store this year. Last year they did a _ton_ of business. Turns out they had been bringing used stuff in for months and were stockpiling it for the sale, which the stores are not supposed to do. I wonder if they did the same this year or whether they got their knuckles rapped for doing it last year.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've had GAS for a parlour guitar with a pickup for quite a while. Since it looks like the Taylor GS Mini won't be the Guitars Canada Reverb giveaway I decided to checkout L&M. I played several guitars. the Little Martin. the Ed Sheeran Martin, Simon and Patrick, Epiphone, Yamaha, etc but kept coming bak to the Taylor GS Mini. They wanted full price and wouldn't budge because I was going to use the 0% financing for half of the purchase. I was disappointed but decided today was not the day. There is a Tom Lee Music down the street so I stopped in there just to see what they were charging. I played a few guitars, and almost decided to buy a Martin LXM. The store was dead. It 8:00 PM on a Friday. I started talking to the sales clerk about the different models. They didn't have a GS Mini with the pickup on display. When I mentioned it he said they had one in the back, did I want to see it? Half an hour later after a bit of wheeling and dealing I walked out with it. $110 cheaper than Long and McQuade, brand new out of the box, $400 cash and the rest on my paid off VISA I couldn't resist. He even threw in a free setup after I've played it for a while. Paul Iverson their luthier is well respected. It needs a bit of fret work and the action could be a touch lower so the free setup is a bonus.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I just stepped outside and it isn't quite as cold as the weather reports had predicted. Don't get me wrong it is damned cold, but it isn't what I was expecting so I might pop back into my local store this afternoon. I noticed earlier that the ground prong on the plug of the YGM3 that I have as a loaner is _really_ loose so I think it best not to plug it in (I know nothing about anything electrical but figure it is not worth the risk). So I'll pop in to grab something else as a loaner and will check out their selection of discounted DVDs. I still don't think I'll bother driving to any other locations though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> I noticed earlier that the ground prong on the plug of the YGM3 that I have as a loaner is _really_ loose so I think it best not to plug it in (I know nothing about anything electrical but figure it is not worth the risk)


When you point this out to the shop, I'm sure they'll replace the cord.
or, you can negotiate a better price because of this and then swap out the cord?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> My local store didn't have much that interested me so all I picked up was a Boss SD-1 for about $30 - but that was the price before the sale. Since I am in the GTA and have easy access to other locations I checked their lists as well but nothing jumped out at me. Normally on the Saturday of the sale I would hit a couple of other stores to see what they had available (last year I picked up some DVDs at great prices) but it is supposed to be about -30 or -35 with wind chill today so there is no way in hell that I am going out. That is simply not happening until tomorrow when it will be a lot warmer.
> 
> I had ordered in a used Traynor YGM3 that was going to be my big purchase. Since my current amp is in for repair, I was given the YGM to bring home as a loner. It turns out that it is _far_ too loud for my needs so I am not going to bother with it. I will wait until Tuesday (Monday being a holiday here) and will then check around for a Traynor YGL1. Some stores had them available for $349 so we will see how many of those deals survived the sale. If any did, I will snag one of those. But that will be my only major purchase this year. Besides, Gibson Month is coming up in 6-7 weeks so I need to save money for that.
> 
> I am curious about the sale at the Steeles (North York) store this year. Last year they did a _ton_ of business. Turns out they had been bringing used stuff in for months and were stockpiling it for the sale, which the stores are not supposed to do. I wonder if they did the same this year or whether they got their knuckles rapped for doing it last year.



I've been in several stores over the years and have been told that they have been setting stuff aside for the sale. Did you hear that they are not suppose to? Just curious.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> When you point this out to the shop, I'm sure they'll replace the cord.
> or, you can negotiate a better price because of this and then swap out the cord?



I have extra cords here, but the power cord on the YGM3 is hard wired right into the chassis so I can't simply swap it out.

And since I've decided that the YGM3 is moronically loud for my purposes I am not going to purchase it anyway and will buy a YGL1 instead. Just have to wait until the sale is over to see which cheap ones have survived the weekend.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> I've been in several stores over the years and have been told that they have been setting stuff aside for the sale. Did you hear that they are not suppose to? Just curious.



They can set stuff aside, there is no problem with that. What Steeles was doing was transferring used stuff in from other stores for a few months prior to the sale, hoarding it, and then releasing it for purchase during the sale. It is the transferring in of other store's stock and hoarding it that I have been told isn't allowed (a couple of friends who I trust work at my local store and one of them told me that doing that wasn't allowed).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Well I can definitely see how that would be frowned upon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I've had GAS for a parlour guitar with a pickup for quite a while. Since it looks like the Taylor GS Mini won't be the Guitars Canada Reverb giveaway I decided to checkout L&M. I played several guitars. the Little Martin. the Ed Sheeran Martin, Simon and Patrick, Epiphone, Yamaha, etc but kept coming bak to the Taylor GS Mini. They wanted full price and wouldn't budge because I was going to use the 0% financing for half of the purchase. I was disappointed but decided today was not the day. There is a Tom Lee Music down the street so I stopped in there just to see what they were charging. I played a few guitars, and almost decided to buy a Martin LXM. The store was dead. It 8:00 PM on a Friday. I started talking to the sales clerk about the different models. They didn't have a GS Mini with the pickup on display. When I mentioned it he said they had one in the back, did I want to see it? Half an hour later after a bit of wheeling and dealing I walked out with it. $110 cheaper than Long and McQuade, brand new out of the box, $400 cash and the rest on my paid off VISA I couldn't resist. He even threw in a free setup after I've played it for a while. Paul Iverson their luthier is well respected. It needs a bit of fret work and the action could be a touch lower so the free setup is a bonus.


I could be mistaken, but I'm fairly sure you get a free setup at L&M too, on new purchases at least.

South store: I asked the guys if there was anything good, they said not really. Someone had recently traded in a PRS Paul's Guitar (different inlays, notably a coil split switch per pickup) and I spent a good hour noodling on that through a bassman. I then tried a Princeton reverb and really dug that. I won't be going for the guitar though - nothing special about it over anything I already own. I talked to one of my new pals there (I've known who he is for a while, but recently we've chatted when I'm in - nice dude) and he said the north store has the Boss DD-500 I've been interested in. I decided to trek across the city (slow going!) to check it out. 

North store: Ask to see the DD-500, and the key broke in the display lock. They won't be able to fix it until a locksmith shows up, so there goes the whole point of my drive. I took the opportunity to test out the Mesa Mark V:25 that a lot of my friends on another board have been raving about/buying. It was plugged into a JCM900 cab (but on a Mesa 212...) and I used an EBMM Silhouette Special to try it out. Overall it was a pretty nice amp with good features, and I'd definitely recommend it to someone who wants to downsize, have some nice options and cover lots of ground.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The prices on the sale items continue after the sale so you can get the DD-500 once they fix the lock.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> I could be mistaken, but I'm fairly sure you get a free setup at L&M too, on new purchases at least.


I won't let them touch my guitars. They tried to fix a paint flaw on a friend's less than two month old custom shop Les Paul. They ruined the neck and gave him a new guitar. They did the right thing but how they ever got to the point where the whole neck and back of the guitar had to be redone is beyond me. Before they gave him a new guitar they sent it direct to Gibson to try and refinish it after they had wrecked it. A month or so later they asked him if he'd accept a new guitar. I've used Paul Iverson before and was very happy with his work. He took me back into the shop to show me exactly what he had done and spent the time to explain why it needed it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't had L&M do tech work on my guitars so I can't speak to how well it will be done. I also know that it's not the same tech who goes to every location, so some stores could have better service than others. L&M has fixed my JCM800 however, and it has worked fine since.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

L&M techs vary widely from store to store - check with the locals!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> The prices on the sale items continue after the sale so you can get the DD-500 once they fix the lock.


It wasnt on sale haha


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Went by Edm north today, nothing caught my eye but holy wow did I get sticker shock after not being in stores much recently.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

That's why I try to avoid them. lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The only thing that caught my eye in that sale was the MXR Carbon Copy Bright.

I've been curious about these, but really only a few bucks off.
Not that I need another delay anyway, but I could probably get a better deal used one day.

I still haven't been into the new local L&M, I'm too weak. One day. 8)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> The only thing that caught my eye in that sale was the MXR Carbon Copy Bright.
> 
> I've been curious about these, but really only a few bucks off.
> Not that I need another delay anyway, but I could probably get a better deal used one day.
> ...


We have a saying in the band: "There's no such thing as too many delay pedals". Embrace it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> We have a saying in the band: "There's no such thing as too many delay pedals". Embrace it


Oh, there's a pile of them here, even one from our good Mark Hammer!

I had a SDD on the board for years and didn't bother to look for another.
I sold that, for whatever reason, then went down delay rabbit-hole, somewhat.
I ended up replacing the SDD with two more and have most of the others as well.

I've always found the MXR CC to have murky repeats, the Bright would be more up my alley.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I checked it out--mostly pedals--didn't buy any pedals though.
I did get one of these:
Heavy Duty Tilting Telescopic Stand

When you have mics, you need stands.
Maybe I'll get some more recording done...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@sulphur my issue with the carbon copy was moreso the touchy factor with trying to set the delay time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Was off on Friday so what the hell, I was there at 10:01. Apparently there was a lineup - one fella standing in line at 9. It was busy but I went straight to the used pedal rack and snagged a EH B9 for $99 and a brand new, still in plastic in the box Phase 90 for $70 (bought, used one day, returned). I picked up some other stuff too. I will elaborate elsewhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

B9 for $100? I woulda jumped on that too!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I haven't had L&M do tech work on my guitars so I can't speak to how well it will be done. I also know that it's not the same tech who goes to every location, so some stores could have better service than others. L&M has fixed my JCM800 however, and it has worked fine since.



Each store has their own tech. The guy at my local store is a friend of mine, does excellent work, and I won't let anyone else touch my guitars.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> Each store has their own tech. The guy at my local store is a friend of mine, does excellent work, and I won't let anyone else touch my guitars.


Glad to hear this. Finding a good tech is the best thing I've ever done. I do most of my own work but when I need a tech it's important to have someone who listens to what you say and then actually does what you ask for. It's also important that they know their limitations and will tell you when what you want isn't possible or may not be worth the time.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Glad to hear this. Finding a good tech is the best thing I've ever done. I do most of my own work but when I need a tech it's important to have someone who listens to what you say and then actually does what you ask for. It's also important that they know their limitations and will tell you when what you want isn't possible or may not be worth the time.



I do some of my own work as well. I often screw things up and, when I do, I simply take the guitar to the store, hand it to him, tell him I screwed up and how I screwed up, and he fixes my screwups.


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

There was a Gibson Custom Shop Firebird limited ed. 1 of 25 in Calgary on sale reg. $6,999 for $2,999. Was sold before noon. If any of you sell on Reverb.com you know you could have flipped it to a U.S. buyer and put at least a grand in your pocket!

Ridiculous deal!!! It was a really, really nice guitar!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Glad to hear this. Finding a good tech is the best thing I've ever done. I do most of my own work but when I need a tech it's important to have someone who listens to what you say and then actually does what you ask for. It's also important that they know their limitations and will tell you when what you want isn't possible or may not be worth the time.


My quick sob story is that nearly everyone who's done pickup swaps on my guitars has had something go wrong and I've had to get someone else to fix it. I'm cursed when it comes to swaps apparently! And yes, that's people with 20-30 years experience!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Ah, you need to go to my tech.
He does excellent work, providing he has a diagram to follow.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Ah, you need to go to my tech.
> He does excellent work, providing he has a diagram to follow.


Even with a diagram, he can screw things up royally! I'm not going to have him do any more work for me in future.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Was off on Friday so what the hell, I was there at 10:01. Apparently there was a lineup - one fella standing in line at 9. It was busy but I went straight to the used pedal rack and snagged a EH B9 for $99 and a brand new, still in plastic in the box Phase 90 for $70 (bought, used one day, returned). I picked up some other stuff too. I will elaborate elsewhere.


Great deal--Personally I'd prefer the C9--but I would have grabbed a B9 for $99


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Even with a diagram, he can screw things up royally! I'm not going to have him do any more work for me in future.


I have some work coming so we'll see how it goes. It's not pickups though, so we have that!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Went in with an empty wallet...left the store with nothing to hide from my wife.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Went in with an empty wallet...left the store with nothing to hide from my wife.


So you didn't finance anything either then...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

zontar said:


> So you didn't finance anything either then...


None of my musical gear itches need scratching. I can't believe I just typed this preceding sentence but I am spending a lot of $ for the bathroom reno. It's a guitar related improvement - the acoustics produced from the new wall should make a natural echo chamber.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> None of my musical gear itches need scratching. I can't believe I just typed this preceding sentence but I am spending a lot of $ for the bathroom reno. It's a guitar related improvement - the acoustics produced from the new wall should make a natural echo chamber.


A bathroom as a natural echo chamber doesn't sound good. Especially after a session of burritos, re-frieds and beer.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> A bathroom as a natural echo chamber doesn't sound good. Especially after a session of burritos, re-frieds and beer.


We'll see if _you _get invited over!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> We'll see if _you _get invited over!


Hey, by the time I get there on the bike I should be good. No beer, remember. B#(*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> None of my musical gear itches need scratching. I can't believe I just typed this preceding sentence but I am spending a lot of $ for the bathroom reno. It's a guitar related improvement - the acoustics produced from the new wall should make a natural echo chamber.


Okay--I had giftcards--so a reason to go there.


----------

